# Where do you buy LPs?



## petrushka1611 (May 28, 2009)

Full disclosure: I'm doing a little market research here. I buy (mostly from thrift stores) and sell (eBay and Amazon) classical LPs, and I'm sick of eBay screwing their sellers over, so I bought the domain www.classicalmusicauctions.com, and I'm going to start an auction website for classical music at some point. Nothing's there now, but hopefully there will be something up this summer.

Anyway, where do you buy LPs online? If you buy from dealers, could you list them and what you think of their prices and service?


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 4, 2009)

The trouble with selling used lps is that many of them need cleaning. You can not sell lps at reasonable prices if they are noisey.
There are many online lp sellers,and one of the best is Watson Records,based in Dundee. I have never had a bad record from them,and they clean all lps on a professional machine. Another online seller,who I will not mention charges for cleaning and new inner sleeves,and has supplied me with less than perfect lps.
The big trouble with selling lps is that You may charge a couple of pounds for a record but the postage can increase that to nearly five quid,which is ridiculous.
Best wishes for your proposed venture.
Mongoose


----------

